# NSW: Smiths lake - micro reports



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfujjpAAADhfgAAQQAd1cAUDlIA///+gMAEapaImIyIj2oEaMQAyNApo1HpDEAAAAAGp6aiYTJMoMYiAG1G1C9zO+C2+o3WxGnXsv6Hnep2BaY/JXU4xhBu07IPVKDfACjst9vokjTZVMqtSP5aWaxBki709DpslhjlgDsp6oEnMhgMSL9tUtkvDk2bXO9bu/POW1WFuqHJaA1eS1QwEnNjHdk8s7rUWH6RFOMudmoC6xnKcgCbGFXAIV13no11NAavmr5BMmQRbSBhpSaYNKu4geIAKIKmGiwYPfCrZhLDhTxeaXU5tHKa41fOksjwrajsC4pAgBR2+eJJNSQx+CImudNIo8wES0KYYCFK3BapgypMI1ggsqRlv3wkd9MMQ8jG72L73MYm3+LuSKcKEh90cdIA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbGcoysAABrfgAAQQAMQkAQAEIA/796wIACEGqeRqYBGjQ0NANNKeFIeU/SQBkNCUYKXuRqvoCraic2W1z81dNsmMXi9MmNYwUTqBMnLEav1ChAclO6wvgxsQzPyWBuSY3LsvO31+cnxxAhNAorgjiolodnjF/gxOR1ddBcxIUh7bHPpa/7G3COetVyUpV6kM0CF8xCEppvnkQUSGtu/8XckU4UJCxnKMrA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX9sI0wAABtfgAAQQOUAUDgAXAA/796gMACm0RTxGkekAPUgwNGhEan6kaNG0mgAAaDU00EaAHqaAAaIVJgchDVtI/HNvc/86AcSjLnxAmKB0hkerFXlEi+q/OGNLHuRCIWNyHfDycqnk+wU0oRXdi1S1nMepQad4XswV+krKTHvkRkC8TkXTCIdCL42mxoaWAdcjSWZAPnYLUxiRwY+TqUUtS2xARxJ3I4KsMmoIgjZpcaVBYUhw/F3JFOFCQf2wjTA


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good one Red,
family stayed at Smiths Lake 3 times in the last 5 or 6 years. Great for the kids. Last time the lake had been open for some time and it was pretty shallow. Made for some great topwater action. We also got stuck into some Jewies on one of the local beaches one night.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

if you head round to the camping area you can drive onto the beach at smiths lake, i reccomend near the entrance of the lake ;-) even if its shut but espcially if its open. You'll need council permits but they were easy enough to get from the tourist info place in forster.

Sounds like your having a good time down here Leigh.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Geeze you think the wifey would give you a break while your on holidays, all the time wanting more fish, oh well I guess you better get out and fish more to keep her happy. ;-) :lol:

Sounds like a great holiday and I hope you and your family have a fantastic Christmas.

BTW good work putting up re[ports using the mobile :shock: takes me half an hour to send a text message. :roll:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Shame about the wind Red but sounds like a good time anyway mate, and all the best to you and your crew.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXgKAdkAADnfgAAQQOWIEA0AnCA/7//wMAE6lrCJpqY0CNT1PU9R5QGmmjQGoaCADQ0AAABpoIJMTJqDaaaEGj0JBT4LBD2ZU7Die6/ptAnxbRm7k61WOk4aydsfTCvlgZjFhwN2MCW1rxSkjE1A/B45cWHNKmaRrGWEdaJlwlbbF2ZTH4CkAgYlN0gL+UfckF2BOT7MyP7HDV6J/mvRV/tGFzEYISCQ3Uh3xSwbX2OM26yUM+2TWba9IS/McOBobCV0b0giaCg0BEEY2WJXtbTgpDh5tBpE1aTIlYykmu5gCDLUxYPQE/ERYuRCwKUSwQASDiOVxbByMxaNVpD7I7r5TodrYpKgDPv23KrtWj1qYECKh13LGVdHF8s1RTURtAxEpsJhDRPCw6QqZeab05kUlM05lApBHA4zfevoXckU4UJB4CgHZA==


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Always good to read your reports Red. With a few more micro posts, you'll soon be celebrating 10,000 posts!  Well done on the fishing - a great way to spend the hols.


----------



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

NSW: Smiths lake

So is this the Smith's Lake near Foster?

I seem to remember there are heaps of yabbie holes in the lake as well. have you tried these for bait?

Tony


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTi5lhUAAB7fgAAQQCVIECCAFAA/596gMAClBqekAaJonpNBmpoRMSP0kZBoBpoDGAAmAAJiIgcLlvW3cmg554ZylDFPchq+eVbCCWZxOlK9WdNjsx32ifFSg5LIbQb3lBj0jw3BaL73p9epGI9G2IQphYbl+MA0BS9uv7DhibMUYNSM0CZveCJYTcpiRsyam+uSFXzdW1JZoKhHOGhbUXUvV838PkQ5HEEymcF7mBP1V7gn8XckU4UJA4uZYVA=


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like your having too much fun there Red, stop it now :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

